# my attempt at a glades skiff...



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...


Sooooo, I guessing it's about the width of a 46 inch TV?  

I'm just funning with you. Cool build!!!!!!!


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks great!

Nice workshop. When does your wife come home?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I dunno...it may be the living room, but for some reason it looks right to me. :

Always good to meet someone else with no fear of failure. 

I'll be watching this one, ought to be fun.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Looks great. I hope you have wide doors ;D.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thats what i call "in-house" constuction 
looking good -anytide


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking good, but please tell me you won't be glassing it inside as well?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Is your door big enough to get it out when you are finished ? :-/


----------



## chum_stain (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes we can get it out when its done lol. We r building it in my buddys enclosed patio which is nice cause it has ac! Today we got everything filleted and the seems taped together! tomarrow its cutting stringers and glassing them in. ill post pics as soon as i can get them up.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

When glassing make sure you have the place ventilated very well! Just cause you can't smell a strong odor does not mean you should be breathing the stuff in. Also do not, DO NOT, do any of the sanding in there! and make sure it is completely wiped down before bringing it back inside. No matter how much you vaccum the place you will never get fiberglass dust out of there and you lungs are more important then any boat.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Aww come on firecat... A little fiberglass dust never killed anybody.... Well, maybe a few.... :-/hundred.... :-/ thousand. :-/

All kidding aside, I agree with firecat. I've been around fiberglass for many years and it is not something to play with. Glassing and sanding inside is a bad idea. Just because the smell doesn't bother you much doesn't mean it's not eating you from the inside out... Bad stuff.

Greast looking little boat though. How long and what's the beam? In the pics, it looks a little small for 2 to stand on. But I know pics can be deceiving.


----------



## chum_stain (Sep 24, 2010)

we were planning on sanding it out side, the beam is 55 in and its 16 feet long, we got the stringers and bulk heads glued in today and are gonna glass them tomarrow!


----------



## chum_stain (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Do everything outside, including the gluing and glassing! Just cause you can't smell it doesn't mean it's not doing damage. Don't bring it inside until it is fully cured, and when you sand always where a N95 compliant mask, and make sure to wipe it down completely with a damp cloth to get rid of any dust before you bring it back indoors. I know it seems extreme, but so is having to fish with a oxygen mask on later in life.
Outside of the safety concerns it looks tippy


----------



## chum_stain (Sep 24, 2010)

Went to fgci in st pete today to price the glass for the bottom, and more resin. I am still trying to decide on what glass to use on the bottom :-/... Should i use 12 oz biaxel or 10 oz cloth.. 2 layers of 6oz? any suggestions would be greatly appreciated lol


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Went to fgci in st pete today to price the glass for the bottom, and more resin. I am still trying to decide on what glass to use on the bottom Undecided... Should I use 12 oz biaxel or 10 oz cloth.. 2 layers of 6oz? any suggestions would be greatly appreciated



I think 6 ounce is the way to go,
but I might be prejudiced...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry Brett, but I wouldn't use cloth again on major structural stuff because of the checkered pattern cracking issues. I used Biaxial cloth this go around and biaxial tape for the seams, about 20% stronger and doesn't have the sheering issues. 12oz would be good, maybe finish it with a layer of 6oz. I used 17oz because it had a much tighter pattern then the 12oz FGCI had last time.


----------



## chum_stain (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks so the 12 biaxel on the outside of the hull is the way ill go. and 6oz cloth is ok for the inside correct. like glassing the floors and decks and things.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Woven is required for "bright work" but I agree, biax for structural. Just don't try to use biax for "bright work." As I understand it, biax requires more work to fair also.

I plan to use woven but my hull is not S&G. I'll be using 2 layers of 4oz for a total of 8oz of cloth. The logic is that I will butt the first layer end to end with out overlaps. the second layer will be staggered. I will start the "edge" of the second layer in the middle of the first. That way I will not have humps caused by overlaped seams. I'm not sure if that can be done properly with biax.

Soooooo, since you are going with a single layer of biax be sure to overlap your seams. Doing this will require more fairing down the road but your hull will be stronger.

Good luck with your build. looks like you are off to a GREAT start!


----------



## CapFear (Aug 9, 2010)

Agreed. Use Biax. Peel ply is an added expense, but you might want to think about using it on the exterior of your hull. It'll save you a bunch of time on the block later. It's really worth a few extra bucks.


----------



## chum_stain (Sep 24, 2010)

We were deffinantly thinkin about the peel ply, we have to find a day to go back and get all of the materials, i start a new job tomarrow so time will be limited to the weekends for a couple weeks but we r hoping to keep chuggin along!


----------



## chum_stain (Sep 24, 2010)

well after a full day of glassing we brought her back in and shes lookin good! ended up using 6oz tape on the seams and 12oz biaxel on the bottome here r some pics of her after she dried and before!


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> well after a full day of glassing we brought her back in and shes lookin good! ended up using 6oz tape on the seams and 12oz biaxel on the bottome here r some pics of her after she dried and before!


Wow! That is looking super ba-daz!


----------



## chum_stain (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello all havent posted in a bit but ive been busy with a new job!But have managed to keep pugging along on her. Got the sole glassed in and the decks cut out and mocked into position...Next on the ist is hatch layout and livewell configuration. As always tell me what you guys think!


----------



## johnnyhemingway (Jun 21, 2011)

My money, hard at work lol ;D


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I like it!!


----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats, Evan...good looking skiff. What are the deminisions? And, what power are you going to push it with?


----------



## johnnyhemingway (Jun 21, 2011)

It's just over 17ft. With a 55 in beam. We are looking at putting a 25 horse merc on the back.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Very NICE! You guys make skiff building look too easy! That skiff came together with the greatest of ease (so it looks). It looks great though. You are going with a tiller right? It looks like it'll be a tight fit with those forward platform legs?

What thickness ply is your deck?

Looks like your boat is only 10" narrower than the one I'm building. I hope my bow shot will look as good as yours!


----------



## johnnyhemingway (Jun 21, 2011)

> Very NICE! You guys make skiff building look too easy! That skiff came together with the greatest of ease (so it looks). It looks great though. You are going with a tiller right? It looks like it'll be a tight fit with those forward platform legs?
> 
> What thickness ply is your deck?
> 
> Looks like your boat is only 10" narrower than the one I'm building. I hope my bow shot will look as good as yours!



Thanks man. We used 1/2 inch plywood. It's funny you say that because I wish it was 10 inches WIDER! so that I could make it a side console lol It's going to be a tiller, and yes it'll be a close fit what with the platform, but I think it's gonna work out nicely. And trust me Evan has made putting this thing together look easier than it should be. lol ;D


----------



## johnnyhemingway (Jun 21, 2011)

Had a change of heart...So with a little coercing I now have my master builder Evan making this a side console. Pictures to come, when I can figure out why the site is saying the images are too big.


----------



## johnnyhemingway (Jun 21, 2011)

There we go.


----------



## johnnyhemingway (Jun 21, 2011)

And the front hatch was cut out as well.


----------



## johnnyhemingway (Jun 21, 2011)

...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Soooooooo, how's the build going? Any new updates. At the rate you guys were going this thing should be built and on the water by now? ;-)

So what prompted you to go remote on such a wee microskiff?


----------



## jdd1091 (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow! That's kinda what I'm looking for.

What's the dimensions?

Bottom width?

Did you use plans? Couls you make plans?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Amazing work!

I wish I had remote instead of tiller on my classic so I could sit with my back straight when I drive.


----------



## johnnyhemingway (Jun 21, 2011)

Between grad school and new jobs for the both of us construction has slowed WAY down...just moved the beauty right across the street from me so work can resume ASAP. 

New digs are less... accommodating than the A/C'ed patio  lol


----------



## johnnyhemingway (Jun 21, 2011)

Remote seems right... Like un-shore said, you can sit straight and focus on driving. It's still up in the air though. 

No plans...we looked at a Glades skiff, liked it and went for it. Damn close too. The beam will end up being 55 inches with total length very near 17'4". 

Make plans? lol That' is something we have talked about, but that wont be till much farther down the road. ;D


----------



## jmm (Jan 20, 2012)

Whatcha suppose that babys gonna weigh when yer all done glassing?? What power?


----------



## johnnyhemingway (Jun 21, 2011)

That has been the question of the build lol If I had to guess, it would be about 150-175 lbs...My dad and I easily took it off the trailer and set her in the garage...She's cumbersome more than heavy. Total weight with decking and motor etc...I'm really hoping it'll be less than 500...If I can do that then I'm giving Hell's Bay a run for their money, considering I have less than $1500 invested thus far.


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

omg this sick ...how hard is it .....I can't afford a good hull thinking about building one . I did my gheenoe it was fun ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Really nice, great job . I think you will be glad you decided on a console. I got tired of my tiller on my classic after a few months. Went out this past Friday and I love it now.
A little more weight and maintenance but I think it will be worth it ten fold.


----------



## johnnyhemingway (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
@gbud I agree...in the end I think it will be worth it. 

@Creeper: It's not what I would call "hard" work. More like meticulous and tedious. However, working on it has been an incredible experience both from a craftsmanship and learning standpoint.


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

so pimp bro....cant tell you how jealous! Keep at it I may hit you up for the plans lol!


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet skiff thinking about maybe trying to build one down the road where did u find plans for the skiff?


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

update?


----------

